# Coming of age???



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had a female dumbo ear'd rat for about three months so she should be about four months and she doesn't seem to go into heat at all. ....... I've never had this happen....I'm drawing a blank.....


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hm. Are you sure she hasn't come into heat? It isn't always terribly noticeable. Often when they are in heat they will do the ear fluttering and posturing and if there are other females in the cage sometimes they will hump each other (haha pretty funny to see), but it isn't always a huge thing. They go in and out of heat every few days after reaching sexual maturity at about five weeks of age.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Darksong17 said:


> Often when they are in heat they will do the ear fluttering and posturing and if there are other females in the cage sometimes they will hump each other (haha pretty funny to see), but it isn't always a huge thing. They go in and out of heat every few days after reaching sexual maturity at about five weeks of age.


Yay none of the above. She will "ride" the other girls but she hasn't shown anything herself.

Is it posible she's a boy in a girls body!!!!!!!!!!! 8O


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Darksong17 said:
> 
> 
> > Often when they are in heat they will do the ear fluttering and posturing and if there are other females in the cage sometimes they will hump each other (haha pretty funny to see), but it isn't always a huge thing. They go in and out of heat every few days after reaching sexual maturity at about five weeks of age.
> ...



Haha, the fact that she humps the other girls might actually mean she's in heat. It's hard to tell whose in heat the humper or the humpee!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.......*Sigh*.......Rats are full of surprise and mystery.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my cody has started humping roobs but they are all guyes! is this normal?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> my cody has started humping roobs but they are all guyes! is this normal?



Yes it's usually just dominance behavior in males =)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol so my rats not gay hehe i was wondering if i should let them carry on if i try to stop them they then start 2 fight but if i leave them after a while they just wander off and dont fight for the rest of the night!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> lol so my rats not gay hehe i was wondering if i should let them carry on if i try to stop them they then start 2 fight but if i leave them after a while they just wander off and dont fight for the rest of the night!


Lol! As long as they aren't injuring each other and there is no blood I wouldn't worry much at all, they are just sorting out who is boss ^^


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol thanks!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> lol thanks!


No problem =)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

...............................*sigh*....She is the youngest.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

yes i sometimes think roobs is a male in a female body as he seems to get pms lol


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

...*Sigh*...Rats are a world of mystery,surprise and just plain strange sometimes.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually don't find rats a mystery at all. Rat body language is very easy to read, honestly.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Night said:


> I actually don't find rats a mystery at all. Rat body language is very easy to read, honestly.


ahh but a lot of people aren't able to interpret it...its an amazing language really!!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

....What lilsaz68 said...

And I was speaking (writing) sarcasticaly.

Hence the *Sigh*


----------

